# More recent Builds (1590A SMD Content & Others)



## dan.schumaker (Apr 4, 2022)

Here is my monthly dump of what I've been up to, what I've been finishing up...

The Exterminator Jr. is a take on the EHX Clone Theory, just shoved into a 1590A.  This is using JLCPCB's SMD service again.  It is running a charge pump and MN3007 on the inside.  Sounds just like the bigger version.





The Hologram is my second take on a 1590A BBD delay.  The first version did not have a charge pump and I had to hand solder the SMD parts (a real PITA).  Using JLCPCB again, I was able to have them do all the SMD work, and I was able to fit a charge pump to run the MN3005 at +15V.  All of the SMD is on the bottom of the board on this one.  I added a tone control that rolls high's off on the repeats and this is setup for tails switching.  I'm really hoping one of these days I'll be able to figure out how to squeeze another MN3005 in there for 600ms of repeats...





The Stallion is also a second take at a circuit using SMD.  The first version was also SMD, but hand soldered (and again, a PITA).  This is based off of the J. Rockett Dude overdrive, and sounds awesome!  Its nice and thick, adding that singing sustain and girth to your sound.









The Shaman is going to be a favorite of mine.  The Pangea Vibe (Roger Mayer Voodoo Vibe clone) is one of my favorite pedals, in my "never sell" pile.  I wanted to see if I could fit it in a 1590BB, and reduce the footprint a little.  It is a great sounding multi-modulation pedal.  I added a rotary switch for different voicings, changing the cap values.  Like the Roger Mayer version, it has the Expression pedal jack to change the speed, as well as the dual output for a stereo mix.





The Death Ray Deluxe is a take on the Paul C Tim pedal.  I read somewhere that Paul always envisioned running an EQ pedal after it, so I added a 5-band EQ based on the Mesa EQ.  There is a switch to be able to turn the EQ on or off.  Like on the Tim pedal, there is a boost and EQ loop.  There is an internal switch to determine if the FX Loop comes on when the boost is engaged, or if it is just tacked on after the Drive and EQ section.





The Altered Space is a dual-voiced chorus pedal.  Think something like the Dimension C, or the PT2399 Dimension P.  In the little bit I've played with this, it is a super lush sounding chorus pedal.  Having both voices on, it gives a sound that is chorus-y, but not over the top, and really adds space, dimension and something interesting to your sound. 





I was designing a Blackface/Tube Screamer type pedal when I saw that Crazy Tube Circuits had released their version, the Crossfire.  I guess we had the same thought at the same time.  The Tightrope is in that same vein, with a Tube Screamer running into a Blackface circuit (The same one I have on my Onyx overdrive).  There is a lot packed in here, but everything plays nicely together.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Apr 4, 2022)

Dan they all look outstanding! The Pangea is such a great circuit and your layout looks stellar. The tim/eq is an end all for overdrive needs, really cool!


----------



## Bio77 (Apr 4, 2022)

Whoa Dan!  Some next level stuff!  I think I see a spot on the Hologram to squeeze in one more 3005 

Are you going to demo the Altered Space?  I'd like to hear that.  I usually stick to BBDs for chorus but this one sounds super interesting.


----------



## cooder (Apr 5, 2022)

Amazing stuff again your pushing the limits! Brilliant!


----------



## JamieJ (Apr 5, 2022)

This is amazing stuff Dan. So many great takes on original designs.

How do you find JLCPCB to deal with in regard to the SMD work?


----------



## giovanni (Apr 5, 2022)

Very cool builds! I can only aspire to get to this level! Some day…


----------



## dan.schumaker (Apr 5, 2022)

Bio77 said:


> Whoa Dan!  Some next level stuff!  I think I see a spot on the Hologram to squeeze in one more 3005
> 
> Are you going to demo the Altered Space?  I'd like to hear that.  I usually stick to BBDs for chorus but this one sounds super interesting.


The plan is to demo it the Altered Space week after next, hopefully I'll come up with something cool for it.



JamieJ said:


> This is amazing stuff Dan. So many great takes on original designs.
> 
> How do you find JLCPCB to deal with in regard to the SMD work?


Its not so bad dealing with them once you figure out how to export everything the correct way


----------



## fig (Apr 5, 2022)

Cheesy attempt...but...


----------



## Bio77 (Apr 5, 2022)

fig said:


> Cheesy attempt...but...
> 
> View attachment 24934


That's the spot I was thinking, too   I bet there's SMD on the underside, though.


----------



## dan.schumaker (Apr 5, 2022)

Bio77 said:


> That's the spot I was thinking, too   I bet there's SMD on the underside, though.



A ton of SMD on the bottom!  The Compander is what takes up the majority of the space on this.  Cool Audio makes a SMD version of the V571.  I think I might be able to get there using that, that might open up enough space for the extra BBD and bias trimpot.


----------



## JamieJ (Apr 5, 2022)

What size SMDs are you using Dan?


----------



## dan.schumaker (Apr 5, 2022)

JamieJ said:


> What size SMDs are you using Dan?


They are 0603's on this.  Who knows, maybe I should go crazy and do 0402's


----------



## fig (Apr 5, 2022)

dan.schumaker said:


> They are 0603's on this.  Who knows, maybe I should go crazy and do 0402's


Only if you solder the prototype by hand


----------



## dan.schumaker (Apr 6, 2022)

You guys are a bad influence.... Here is the next revision with 2 BBD's, 0402 SMD chips and a switch to tap into the first BBD chip, hopefully giving a sort of rhythmic delay.  I'll order this up on my next PCB order.


----------



## Bio77 (Apr 7, 2022)

dan.schumaker said:


> You guys are a bad influence.... Here is the next revision with 2 BBD's, 0402 SMD chips and a switch to tap into the first BBD chip, hopefully giving a sort of rhythmic delay.  I'll order this up on my next PCB order.
> 
> View attachment 24987


Man, you are fast!  It takes me a week to get through a layout.


----------



## dan.schumaker (Apr 19, 2022)

Bio77 said:


> Are you going to demo the Altered Space?  I'd like to hear that.  I usually stick to BBDs for chorus but this one sounds super interesting.


----------

